# Anyone in Ripa Teatina?



## isalaschica (Aug 12, 2014)

Ciao Everyone. My Grandmother's family is from Ripa Teatina, Chieti and I'm planning on staying 3 months next May. Does anyone live there that I can "speak" to? Or know of someone to connect me with? Grazie


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

There are an awful lot of ex-pats living in Abruzzo, most I reckon in the Chieti area. There used to be a number of local forums, but most I believe are using Facebook to keep in touch. Search more for “Abruzzo” with the likes of “expats” or “groups” as I don’t think we have many from there on here…


----------

